# New Section Request - Grow Tents



## AlabamaRedneck (Aug 25, 2013)

Could RIU please add a section for grow tents, separate from the Grow Room section?...Or add it as a sub-section in the Grow Room section?...

I would be HAPPY to moderate the proposed new section with the SAME unbiased and respectful manner that I've shown in my postings in the Political Section...


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 25, 2013)

Itchin for power huh?


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Could RIU please add a section for grow tents, separate from the Grow Room section?...Or add it as a sub-section in the Grow Room section?...
> 
> I would be HAPPY to moderate the proposed new section with the SAME unbiased and respectful manner that I've shown in my postings in the Political Section...


we have one, https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/ grow tents would fall into indoor growing


----------



## chewberto (Aug 26, 2013)

sunni said:


> we have one, https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/ grow tents would fall into indoor growing


Well technically it's double indoors.. Valid request....valid request. He has my vote


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Grow tents??? You would like a separate forum just for grow tents? 

How about another section just for closets, or bedrooms, or garages, or sheds, or rented houses, or warehouses, or greenhouses?

Please use the Indoor Growing forum, where all of these subjects are included.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Grow tents??? You would like a separate forum just for grow tents?
> 
> How about another section just for closets, or bedrooms, or garages, or sheds, or rented houses, or warehouses, or greenhouses?
> 
> Please use the Indoor Growing forum, where all of these subjects are included.


lol warehouses.



how about abandoned graveyard?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 26, 2013)

Silly goose, that would go in Outdoor Growing.


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Aug 26, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Grow tents??? You would like a separate forum just for grow tents?
> 
> How about another section just for closets, or bedrooms, or garages, or sheds, or rented houses, or warehouses, or greenhouses?
> 
> Please use the Indoor Growing forum, where all of these subjects are included.


Well, all of the following COULD be categorized under Indoor Growing, but they ALL have their own forum or sub-forum:

Grow Room Design and Setup
Indoor Growing 
CFL / Florescent Lighting
LED and Other Lighting
Stealth / Micro / Cab Growing
Hydroponics / Aeroponics

You ain't heavy above the shoulders are you? 

As many grow tent questions as there are scattered in various forums, I thought it might be nice to have them all in one place.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 27, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> ...
> 
> You ain't heavy above the shoulders are you?  ...



Well, Young Man, I'm certainly smart enough to disregard your Mod application.


----------



## Nizza (Aug 27, 2013)

lol hempy sticky/sub forum pls? and i understand its a drain-to-waste category but hempy is passive and doesn't use pumps. A lot of people are for it check out world of hempy 

And also, I agree that grow tent's shouldn't be a sub forum, but maybe you could have a do-it-yourself type forum that would be no comment posts just diy posts  with the best of the best on a sticky or something


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe a DIY Forum like this one? 


It's a sub-forum of General MJ Growing, and has over 800 DIY tutorials.


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Aug 27, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Well, Young Man, I'm certainly smart enough to disregard your Mod application.


Hey RumpRoast, my "Mod" application was an obvious joke...re-read my original post...

Only an idiot would be a moderator on this web site...You have to put up with assholes like ME, UncleBuck, ChesusRice, the idiot Ph.D. wannabe MindPhuk, etc...

Why the hell do you do it? Are you just a glutton for punishment, or are you just light above the shoulders like I thought? 

Can't we all just get along???????????????


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 28, 2013)

You're asking if we can all get along, while you are referring to the 50 Moderators on this site as idiots.


I'd say that you are the one who is not very bright.


----------



## Nizza (Aug 28, 2013)

damn RIU i didn't even see that one....! thank you so much theres so many goodies in there.. 

But my main point was World of Hempy should be stickied!!!!!    https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/546006-world-hempy-698.html

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Aug 28, 2013)

rollitup said:


> You're asking if we can all get along, while you are referring to the 50 Moderators on this site as idiots.
> 
> 
> I'd say that you are the one who is not very bright.


I'm sorry RumpRoast. I didn't mean to refer to the 50 moderators of this web site as ONLY idiots. Rather, you all are STUPID idiots. My fault for the omitted qualifier. I do apologize.

And I'd say your brightness is less than a Chinese MH bulb that has been run for 5 years on 24/0.

What are you 50 idiots gonna do, kick my ass?


----------



## chewberto (Aug 28, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Hey RumpRoast, my "Mod" application was an obvious joke...re-read my original post...
> 
> Only an idiot would be a moderator on this web site...You have to put up with assholes like ME, UncleBuck, ChesusRice, the idiot Ph.D. wannabe MindPhuk, etc...
> 
> ...


 I'm offended I didn't mak the asshole list... Oh well here's a healty reminder from the "note to self thread" 

Note to self: It is true what they say about Alabama rednecks...
Note to self: Turkey basting meth and Budweiser is in the past...
Note to self: Pick up enemas, a butt plug, and a beer koozi...
Note to self: Forget the last two items, sister said she's thirsty....


Text taken from the memoirs of a very special new member joined this July!


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 29, 2013)

And he didn't even last 1 month!


----------

